# Vinyl overlay for diffuser



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've asked a local shop that does automotive vinyl but they haven't gotten back to me yet on a price


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'd honestly just do it yourself- it's so much easier than people make it out to be and cheaper than going to a shop...


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Your probably right but I'm a perfectionist, lol. So even if I attempted to do it myself I probably wouldn't be happy with it. Especially since the selling point of the overlay would be the cut around the edge. Its gotta be clean and precise.

This little uneveness around the corner here would drive me nuts!


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

evo77 said:


> *Especially since the selling point of the overlay would be the cut around the edge. Its gotta be clean and precise.*


You nailed it. Sadly, the compound curve design of the diffuser makes an exact-cut piece impossible. The vinyl will have to be heated and streched to fit, then trimmed in place.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Been there, tried this. i bought a big (2' x 4') pieceo f vinyl off of ebay and did my bowties and diffuser myself. The bowties were easy as pie, but the diffuser panel was a son-of-a -gun!!!! The diffuser panel rolls back underneath and widens as you get to the bottom, which makes it super hard not to get wrinkles or air bubbles. I used a sheet, and i still got some wrinkles and bubbles, but thankfully underneath, where you can;t see them unless you're on your knees looking. If someone is that picky i might kick them while they are down looking at them  ,JK. I love the way mine looks, but it was a bear! - Dan


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

here's mine. BTw, it was hard to trimout evenly !!!


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

just take the peice off that way you can wrap the vinyl around the back lol


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

I did mine and all i can add is--
apply from bottom to top- it was easyer to stretch the top corners than getting the line/creases if you do it top to bottom.
but that top line is a PITA to cut straight for sure..


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I did mine and it is hard but doable. I actually had to pull the whole piece off and reapply it twice!


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I've been wanting to do this to my Cruze. might try it one of these weekends after I pick up a sheet of Vinyl wrap from a local retailer.


----------

